# Please read this message first prior to posting any message here!



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Dear all,

Welcome to our Bell & Ross Forum. Besides the current Forum Rules & Guidelines (see link on top of this and each forum) there is one major rule to be accepted prior to posting in this B&R Forum and that rule is:

All mentioning (including links) of any B&R internet offerings is restricted. B&R internet sales are always unauthorised and therefore unwanted in this forum. This extra rule is out of respect for B&R who are a Watchuseek sponsor.
.


----------

